# water closet opinions



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

Not being a residential plumber I would appreciate an opinion if there is a good flushing tank type combination available in 1.6 gal.?
Also is there one that can be retrofitted to more volume?

And while were on the subject is there a preference for flushmate combos?

Tired of flushing twice.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

For tank type my vote is Toto Drake. I put one in my home and the plunger died of boredom.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I just put in my first Gerber Avalanche yesterday and was very impressed. Strong flush, also does a fairly good job of cleaning the bowl.

I've put in alot of AS Cadet 3's with no complaints or problems. The Cadet 3 doesn't clean the bowl quite as well as the Avalanche, and the china quality can be inconsistent.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes Gerber Avalanche is a great toilet for the price. Probably anything Toto is awesome, but expensive. I love Kohler but their traditional stuff needs a facelift. Some of their new ones are nice but very expensive. All of their class 5 stuff flushes great.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Toto drake is the best for the money. However, there are higher end models of Toto available. I have been looking at getting a new Toto with the Sani-gloss finish.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Water closets*

I've always had great success with the flushmate systems,
powerful and works well. Servicing is easy with a simple
cartridge repalcement. Stong flush, no flapper, no chain system
cleans the fixture bowel efficently. I've had an Amstd fixture for
many years.The original systems had steel tanks and developed 
air pocket leaks after yrs of service. The repalcement tank is plastic
and black. Easy to install I also have a Manfield elongated fixture
for the other bathroom, I prefer the elongated fixture.:thumbup:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Toto Drake is my first choice but almost any with a class 5 flusher work great


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

i have install the Toto Drake,Gerber Avalanche and the viper which to me seems to be excellent flushing performance toilets:thumbup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Toto Drake flushes well. Mine has a fold in the china right about at the water line and the lime that collects there is impossible to clean. Also, the bowl looks pretty bad for only being a couple of years old - blue streaks from bowl cleaners embedded in the surface that doesn't look too hot. On the other hand, my Gerber Avalanche upstairs has a nice, smooth bowl and is much easier to clean.

I had a Gerber powerflush up there previously and had to get rid of it. Never a problem with the mechanism, but the padded seat and the misting from the flush caused mold to grow - something I wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The only drawback in a Gerber elongated is that for some strange reason,,, if you sit there and smoke a cig and dump the ashes tween the legs, the ashes stick to the bowl and have to be scrubbed away with a brush.. Did I just tell yall that? Man am I tired. :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> The only drawback in a Gerber elongated is that for some strange reason,,, if you sit there and smoke a cig and dump the ashes tween the legs, the ashes stick to the bowl and have to be scrubbed away with a brush.. Did I just tell yall that? Man am I tired. :laughing:


 I disagree ,,,, what brand are you smokin' :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Herk said:


> Toto Drake flushes well. Mine has a fold in the china right about at the water line and the lime that collects there is impossible to clean. Also, the bowl looks pretty bad for only being a couple of years old - blue streaks from bowl cleaners embedded in the surface that doesn't look too hot. On the other hand, my Gerber Avalanche upstairs has a nice, smooth bowl and is much easier to clean.
> 
> I had a Gerber powerflush up there previously and had to get rid of it. Never a problem with the mechanism, but the padded seat and the misting from the flush caused mold to grow - something I wouldn't have thought of.


 Take it back. Full replacement for such problems.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't STAND a power flush from any manufacturer !! They just never seem to work out well for me .

Gerber Viper or Avalanche !!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a woman customer that I installed an american standard cadet 3 and she can clog it with pure poop.......you can push your auger through it and tell its pure poop.

I have another customer whos male and I installed him a Toto drake.....he too will fill it up with pure poop and it will clog.

Both blame medications but i keep blaming them for not flushing during the deposit.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a courtesy flush is very important. Why anyone would want to sit on the toilet that's full of poo for 15 minutes stinking up the place to make sure they're done.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I install Kohler Wellsworth, never had any complaints or call backs.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*water closets*

I like the Toto Caruso and have two of them in my home. With old cast iron piping I can replace the water measure device and flapper and have a 3 gallon flush to create more force and flow to carry the waste and paper.


Medications are a pain in the ass no pun intended. They do change diets and what is flushed.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

TOTO DRAKE in my house, best toilet made for the price.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Best have real good aim with that butt.











The cigarette butt, that is


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I use the Vitra cadet. I have three in my house never have any problems. Good toilet for the money. I put in a couple of the Gerber Viper for a buddy of mine and he already hates them.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> The only drawback in a Gerber elongated is that for some strange reason,,, if you sit there and smoke a cig and dump the ashes tween the legs, the ashes stick to the bowl and have to be scrubbed away with a brush.. Did I just tell yall that? Man am I tired. :laughing:


My biggest complaints with Gerber Elongated is the height of the water spot. Many a customer (male) have complained that they had to hold up their jewels to keep them from getting wet.

I measured from the seat down to the water line. Kohler has 1-1/2"
more depth than Gerber.


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

Am.Std champion,Mansfield for low price option


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had trouble getting toto's......I have installed a couple kohler handicapp toilets and they flush great...no complaints. Way cheaper too.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've had trouble getting toto's......I have installed a couple kohler handicapp toilets and they flush great...no complaints. Way cheaper too.


 Same here. Toto must sell a sh*t load cause they seem to fo thru them at my wholsaler. Still you can't beat em"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> My biggest complaints with Gerber Elongated is the height of the water spot. Many a customer (male) have complained that they had to hold up their jewels to keep them from getting wet.
> 
> I measured from the seat down to the water line. Kohler has 1-1/2"
> more depth than Gerber.


 I had that complaint once from a customer. He insisted that I lower the water level in the bowl. I explained it to him till I was blue in the face. 

I finally got so fed up, that I called my supplier, and ordered him to get the rep to go to this guys house to explain it to him. I was tellin the branch manager the problem, about how the guys boy's are all wet, and he is laughin.................

So, I met the Gerber rep a while later, at a counter day. 

She coulda been a model. She shoulda been a model.

(She musta not been too bright)


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I found out yesterday and bought one but Lowes has a flushvalve that has adjustable height on the overflow tube. Put that puppy in a regular 1.6 gal tank, adjust it up high, take the weighted flapper out and replace with a blue regular flapper and that bad boy will flush a horses head down! You did not hear that from me, EPA


----------

